# Does anyone have a Timex T309T Alarm Clock Radio with Nature Sounds?



## glenmore (Mar 19, 2007)

I bought this on eBay and it is a great little clock, HOWEVER, it did not come with a manual and I can't figure how to turn the alarm OFF! If someone has one and can please tell me, I would be so grateful! Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 19, 2007)

You can find almost *anything* on the internet if you look hard enough.  Product manuals are easy to find if you persist.  Here is yours.  You will need Adobe Reader to read it, since it is .pdf, but you probably have that on your computer anyway.  Once you read it, if you want you can print off the pages you really need.

Fern


----------



## glenmore (Mar 19, 2007)

Fern - thank you so much. I completely agree and usually pride myself on the fact that I can usually find anything on the internet, but this one stumped me. I had gone to the Timex site and had searched using the product name plus "manual, direction, or operate" and could not find this manual. Maybe I am just suffering from "Monday-itis"!Please let me know how you found it. I always like to improve my search skills.

Also - thanks for your past help in explaining about the BOA card and its ShopSafe, I now have that feature also!


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 19, 2007)

I went to the Timex website first.  It was mainly for watches.  I looked under the "other" stuff and found a link somewhere to "Audio." When I got there, it took me to _another website_, for Timex Audio.  I probably could have just Googled "Timex Model T309 manual" without the quotes and gotten it too, but I hadn't had enough coffee yet.


----------

